# New Puppy Help Needed (kinda long and tmi)



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

My daughter has an 11 week old Poodle puppy, Bodhi, along with two toddlers. They are living with me while their house is being renovated. I am awaiting the availability of my own Poodle puppy who is currently 3 weeks old... so in the meantime, I am getting a warm up 

He really does not like the crate. I am treating him into the crate. He has blankets and a chew toy in the crate. As soon as I get him in, he flips around and his head is already out the door before I can close it. I feel so bad pushing him in  Then, he pants and cries (loudly) and complains for quite a while before he settles in. We totally ignore him when he is whining in the crate. I don't think it's a good idea to let him out while he's complaining, either. I'm wondering if I am using the crate enough. After he goes outside, we let him free in the house and walk him throughout the day. I do put him in the crate for spells during the day... an hour here and there and we go through the complaining stage every time. We have been pretty successful in avoiding housebreaking accidents but not 100%. We've had him about 11 days now so it is still all new to him, I realize. I'm just wondering if the stress of the crate is bad for him because he's not the most fearless puppy. He is spooked by random household items (like garbage bags) and tucks his tail quite often. What concerns me the most about all this is not that he whines in the crate, it's that in combination with his fearfulness, I worry about stressing him too much. I think puppies should be happy-go-lucky and take things in stride. That being said, we want to keep Bodhi and hope we are making the right decision in keeping him. At his first vet visit, he snarled and snapped at the dr. She had shined the light in his eyes and then left the room for a second... it happened upon her return. What did the vet say? Well, this vet happens to be a little flakey. Her reaction was to make a pouty sad face. She took care of my daughter's dog that recently passed and she constantly made that face, which basically was ridiculous on a grown woman. It was bad luck that she got this vet again, since it is a group practice. My daughter had her kids with her (18 mos. and 2.5) so she took the first available. 

Thankfully, the breeder said she will take him back but, my daughter has to make up her mind very soon. He is playful, but sleeps a lot and actually seems a little lazy... Lays down to eat his food, lol. He is not hyperactive at all. He is mostly calm with moments of playfulness. He is going to the vet today for his second shots. I am going to take him so I'll see my favorite vet and see what he thinks.

The original plan was for us to get litter mates but when we went to look, there was this cute red boy, ready to go home, and well... here he is. She lives in the house next door to me and share a large yard so both our dogs will have two families, basically and we will watch/walk each other's dogs. So Bodhi being here, I don't think is too confusing for him as we will continue to be in each other's daily life. I guess he will be like another grand baby to me, lol. 

So, any feedback on the crate and the dr. snapping incident would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

What size poodle? 

Are you covering his crate? With Willow I covered her crate. I also put the crate on my ottoman and stuck my foot under the cover, so she'd know I was nearby. Then, if she whined I tapped on the top of the crate. 

Yes, do not let him out if he whines. Make sure he is empty when you put him in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> What size poodle?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Standard


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aside from the silly (I agree really dopey) face what did the vet think about the pup? Some of this sounds like normal adjusting to the new house issues, especially since for a spoo he was a bit older than he might have been for coming home. Was he the last pup of the litter still with the breeder? If so he may really need some extra time to adjust. I would look at Crate Games as a way to help him adjust to the crate. Use it enough to make sure you have no accidents.

Have you had a chance to see how he is with other puppies and/or older dogs? This might be an important part of the decision making since you will be bringing another puppy into the mix before too long.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Aside from the silly (I agree really dopey) face what did the vet think about the pup? Some of this sounds like normal adjusting to the new house issues, especially since for a spoo he was a bit older than he might have been for coming home. Was he the last pup of the litter still with the breeder? If so he may really need some extra time to adjust. I would look at Crate Games as a way to help him adjust to the crate. Use it enough to make sure you have no accidents.
> 
> Have you had a chance to see how he is with other puppies and/or older dogs? This might be an important part of the decision making since you will be bringing another puppy into the mix before too long.


Hey, thanks... I wasn't at the vet visit... My daughter said that the vet just made the face and said... "ohhh, I don't think he likes me." Whatever. I have two adult Yorkies and they have different personalities from each other. He got the signals loud and clear about what is acceptable to each of them. So he understands dog speak. He was one of 3 puppies left at the breeders. 

I'll check out Crate Games. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think not liking the crate is very normal. As for snapping at the Vet, I would not send him back for that either. If he is calm at home that is a very good thing with all those babies around, you need a calm pup for sure. I think he just needs some time. Sounds to me like you are doing a great job.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Patience and persistence is a key factor here and it sounds like you've got that covered. When we brought Penny home I introduced her to the crate within an hour of coming home. It's in our bedroom so I closed the bedroom door and let her explore. She eventually "found" the crate on her own and got treated for her discovery. When she went in she got some more treats. This went on for about an hour or so before I closed the door for the first time. So even though you've had him for a few days you might want to try something like this. You also might want to try a stuffed kong to keep him busy so he doesn't whine when he's in there. And a frozen stuffed kong with treats he really likes works even longer.

As for the vet visits. Try distractions. My first visit to the vet was just for the vet to meet Penny give her a quick once over, no shots or poking, but lots of praise, treats and play. The next day was for the shot and looking in the ears and eyes and doing the abdominal squeeze feeling the organs. That time he had an assistant hold a tongue depressor loaded with spray cheese. Penny was so focused on scarfing up the cheese she didn't realize she was getting a shot or that thing with the light in her ears and eyes. To this day the vet is one of Penny's favorite people. So next visit bring a spoon and some spray cheese to distract the pup so the vet can do their job and hopefully puppy won't even notice what's going on.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, we also did a "social" visit to the vet (actually a check up) before shots. Also, as we don't live far from the vet we used to pop in just to say hello to the receptionist and anyone else around. Pippin has no problem going to the vets! She thinks it is a place of treats and fuss (with a few irritating bits in between lol!) and the only time she ever snapped was one particular vet who yanked out her ear fur with haemostats... I'd have snapped too...!

Sounds like Bodhi just needs some more time to become a confident outgoing pup - it's very early days yet, he's just a baby and has had some huge changes in his life. 

You'll get there!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

All sounds normal!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mollitoni (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with everyone else! It all sounds normal and sounds like you have a great pup! One thing I would like to add is when he gets spooked by household items, let him get spooked and then see if he'll come check the "spooky" thing out. Don't coddle him and baby talk him when he gets scared, ignore him. Some dogs will get scared, but then turn right back around to check the object out. If he doesn't, try laying the object down and coax him over to check out the object. Getting over these little fears help gain confidence. Just try to remember not I go "save him" by petting him, trying to pick him up or baby talking to him when he's scared, it just encourages their fear.

Hope everything works out!


----------

